# Burnett bay



## HOOKED ON FISHIN (Feb 26, 2012)

Had a guide tell me that Burnett bay is blowing up. Anyone confirm or deny that? Want to take the boys next Sunday. Launching out of sylvan beach. Any other close by spots to take a 9 and 10 year old boy to?


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

Haven't fished Burnett Bay in many many years, but used to fish the point right off Brownwood area and did pretty good at times









Relentless


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Typically, its not the right time of year.. he could have have just meant that 'over the last 5-10 years' the news about Burnet has been escalating (blowing up). There is always a few redfish there in the summer but no more than any other secondary bay.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*Burnett*

I am with trout support 100%.....been fishing the area for many years....definitely going downhill. Winters use to be very good, summertime a few stragglers can be caught to make a decent trip. I doubt it is on fire with all this rain we had and water temps in the 80s.....let us know how it goes....he may want you far from his honey hole, where dioxins and pcb's are high...lol


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

GARZABOYSFC said:


> Had a guide tell me that Burnett bay is blowing up. Anyone confirm or deny that? Want to take the boys next Sunday. Launching out of sylvan beach. Any other close by spots to take a 9 and 10 year old boy to?


If you want to fish burnett bay - I wouldn't waste time launching out of Sylvan and running all the way there.

Just launch at Riverside Inn
17433 River Rd, Channelview, TX 77530

just a short ride around to the bay.

or launch at Bayland Park. that's closer too.


----------



## HOOKED ON FISHIN (Feb 26, 2012)

I believe we are going to the spillway instead. Hope all is better there! I have not been this far up trinity bay in years. I usually head south. Taking the boys Friday night to the dike probably. I have worked 80 plus hours a week for years. Trying to spend time with the kids now. I know it will be nice to catch fish but spending time with them, and passing on what my dad taught me is so awesome.


----------

